# furnished accommodaton



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

we are returning to canada in august and are looking to rent a 1 bedroom property furnished for a couple of months. Does anyone know a good website I can look up? I am finding it hard to see anything in the south west region, we are not tied to area at the beginning while getting settled.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> we are returning to canada in august and are looking to rent a 1 bedroom property furnished for a couple of months. Does anyone know a good website I can look up? I am finding it hard to see anything in the south west region, we are not tied to area at the beginning while getting settled.


I think this question has been discussed several times and you would find a wealth of information by using the SEARCH function on the forum. It would be much more time efficient for you this way.

Good Luck.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> we are returning to canada in august and are looking to rent a 1 bedroom property furnished for a couple of months. Does anyone know a good website I can look up? I am finding it hard to see anything in the south west region, we are not tied to area at the beginning while getting settled.


Hi, I was interested to see your post and your plans to give Canada a re-run! I do hope it goes well for you. My husband and I are in a similar situation. We lived in Calgary from 1990 till 2000 and have been away since then, but he is approaching retirement age and yearns to go back. It's only the winters that hold me back. And maybe we will end up there one day...

I think it'll be difficult to find something to rent from the UK - why not stay in a motel for a few days while you look for something once you get there? That's what we did - we found a nice apartment and moved in within a week. We just drove around and looked for FOR RENT signs!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> we are returning to canada in august and are looking to rent a 1 bedroom property furnished for a couple of months. Does anyone know a good website I can look up? I am finding it hard to see anything in the south west region, we are not tied to area at the beginning while getting settled.


Hello again,

So you're going to pay a visit. Finding such accomodation will be difficult but if I may make a suggestion. How about renting a vacation property on Lake Erie or Lake Huron. There are some very nice areas on both lakes and you should be able to arrange a short-term rental. Just Google Lake Erie (Lake Huron) Vacation Properties and you will see plenty of places.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Deeana said:


> Hi, I was interested to see your post and your plans to give Canada a re-run! I do hope it goes well for you. My husband and I are in a similar situation. We lived in Calgary from 1990 till 2000 and have been away since then, but he is approaching retirement age and yearns to go back. It's only the winters that hold me back. And maybe we will end up there one day...
> 
> I think it'll be difficult to find something to rent from the UK - why not stay in a motel for a few days while you look for something once you get there? That's what we did - we found a nice apartment and moved in within a week. We just drove around and looked for FOR RENT signs!


Hi nice to hear from you, everyone thinks we're nuts going back now 26 years later, but the winters did'nt make me leave, it was my dad passing and going back to my mother. I know the winters are really severe, I really have'nt forgotten, my sister lives in switzerland and we see her in the winter as well, but 
canada is so geared for the snow it makes the uk look stupid, and we never learn, a bit of snow, rainfall, and it causes mayhem. Thanks for the advise I think I may have to do that as I have emailed short term furnished agencies and they have'nt gotten back, so I think you may be right. I will keep in touch through this site and let you know how we get on, we have chosen to go now to experience the winter again, so if we can do it anybody can, keep watching
Denise


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Hello again,
> 
> So you're going to pay a visit. Finding such accomodation will be difficult but if I may make a suggestion. How about renting a vacation property on Lake Erie or Lake Huron. There are some very nice areas on both lakes and you should be able to arrange a short-term rental. Just Google Lake Erie (Lake Huron) Vacation Properties and you will see plenty of places.


Hi again, yes we are going to bite the bullet and come, we have been looking at different areas and I think you are right, we brought up a web site for Grand Bend, lampton shores, it looks and reads relly nice, do you know anything about it, as long as I am within 1 hour of a city I am happy. I actually prefer smaller towns for meeting and getting involved with people and the town. Do you know anything about this area? I appreciate any input.
Djam


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Hi again, yes we are going to bite the bullet and come, we have been looking at different areas and I think you are right, we brought up a web site for Grand Bend, lampton shores, it looks and reads relly nice, do you know anything about it, as long as I am within 1 hour of a city I am happy. I actually prefer smaller towns for meeting and getting involved with people and the town. Do you know anything about this area? I appreciate any input.
> Djam


The Grand Bend area is very nice with great beaches and within one hour of London. It is a popular vacation spot and a nice little town in a picturesque area. I think it would suit your needs admirably.
Good Luck.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> The Grand Bend area is very nice with great beaches and within one hour of London. It is a popular vacation spot and a nice little town in a picturesque area. I think it would suit your needs admirably.
> Good Luck.


I was hoping you would say that about this area, sometimes things look and sound nice in a photo and when you see it in reality it is a big disappointment. We will certainly give it a good look over along with the golf courses in that area.Things are starting to look good, I hope, it's half the battle getting an area that you feel you can settle in although I we are going to rent for a year or two first.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> I was hoping you would say that about this area, sometimes things look and sound nice in a photo and when you see it in reality it is a big disappointment. We will certainly give it a good look over along with the golf courses in that area.Things are starting to look good, I hope, it's half the battle getting an area that you feel you can settle in although I we are going to rent for a year or two first.


I know that, because you've already lived in Canada, you know that small towns here are not like English villages, but all along the shore from Grand Bend are lots of small, pleasant towns. So once there in August I'm sure you'll tour around and see what else the area has to offer.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I know that, because you've already lived in Canada, you know that small towns here are not like English villages, but all along the shore from Grand Bend are lots of small, pleasant towns. So once there in August I'm sure you'll tour around and see what else the area has to offer.


Yes we will I have seen furnished extended stay hotel in London, they are called staybridge or something, they are fully self contained, although a little expensive, but if we use it as a base for a week or two, it will really help ,eating out 3 times a day would kill me and hurt our pocket a lot so I think we are getting a little more organised (TG). Thanks for all your help its great to be able to get input from someone who knows the area well. How long have you been in Canada? Are you in Ontario?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Yes we will I have seen furnished extended stay hotel in London, they are called staybridge or something, they are fully self contained, although a little expensive, but if we use it as a base for a week or two, it will really help ,eating out 3 times a day would kill me and hurt our pocket a lot so I think we are getting a little more organised (TG). Thanks for all your help its great to be able to get input from someone who knows the area well. How long have you been in Canada? Are you in Ontario?


Yes, I'm in Ontario for 43 years now. Came in the earlier years when it wasn't as difficult to get in, like it is today. Life has been good to us here so we're ingrained Canadians. Can't imagine living elsewhere. I hope whatever you decide for yourselves longterm is best for you.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes, I'm in Ontario for 43 years now. Came in the earlier years when it wasn't as difficult to get in, like it is today. Life has been good to us here so we're ingrained Canadians. Can't imagine living elsewhere. I hope whatever you decide for yourselves longterm is best for you.


thanks I hope so to, really looking forward to the adventure.


----------

